
Virtual Geometry Images (2009) - _bxg1
http://graphicrants.blogspot.com/2009/01/virtual-geometry-images.html
======
_bxg1
For context, this is a blog post from one of the pivotal engineers on today's
Unreal 5 release:
[https://twitter.com/BrianKaris/status/1260591486250266624?s=...](https://twitter.com/BrianKaris/status/1260591486250266624?s=20)

